# EN: many hands make light work



## janpol

Je pense qu'on doit pouvoir traduire par "beaucoup de mains rendent le travail léger"... Bon, il doit exister de meilleures traductions... Mais passons... 
"léger" serait donc "attribut du COD" (ce que confirme la possibilité de pronominaliser). Je sais que l'adjectif épithète anglais est toujours antéposé mais (j'arrive à ma question) qu'en est-il de l'adj. attribut du COD ? Ce qui revient à demander : " la phrase "many hands make worK light" est-elle recevable ?"


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, _many hands make work light _est tout à fait correct, avec une très légère nuance de sens.
Vu le nombre de références que Google donne pour l'un et pour l'autre, en tous cas, la version donnée en titre de la discussion est beaucoup plus idiomatique.

Néanmoins, l'avis d'un véritable anglophone serait le bienvenu.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hello janpol + tilt 
(I'm answering around midnight your time, but there's really no need to rush since you're both night owls ) 

The proverb originated in the 14th Century romance, 
"Bevis of Hampton" -- line 3352. 



> We scholle besege hem in here castel;
> The Ascopard be strong and sterk,
> Mani hondes maketh light werk!


 
In 21st Century English, I would generally put an adjective after the COD when using the verb "to make" ("to cause X to be Y").
For example, "The teacher made the homework light today", or
"A computer makes life easy".
And that's why many people say "many hands make work light".

In respect to this specfic proverb, I personally say "Many hands make light work" (and now that I understand its historic origins, I'll definitely stick to that version).
But each version is "recevable" in English.


----------



## janpol

Merci Gambling Camel, voici une riche explication !


----------



## jann

Janpol, il me semble que votre question concerne la position la position du mot _light_ dans la phrase en anglais : ce mot devrait-il être postposé ou antéposé ?  En présumant que j'ai bien compris la question...  

_"Many hands make work light"_, pour moi, fait très, très bizarre. Il n'y a que 1 200 hits sur google alors qu'on en trouve dix fois plus pour la version normale du proverbe !  

Alors prenons des exemples moins idiomatiques.

_I find your comments (to be) interesting.
I believe him (to be) sincere.
Their novelty makes/renders them popular._

Jusqu'à là, c'est clair, on met l'attribut du COD après... et on n'a pas le choix lorsqu'on peut insérer (_to be_) dans la phrase, ou lorsqu'on emploi un pronom comme COD.    Mais qu'en est-il pour des exemples où l'attribut du COD doit impérativement être postposé (ce sont encore de proverbes) :

_Good fences make good neighbors_ ~ (lorsqu'il y a une bonne petite clôture pour séparer son jardin de celui de son voisin, on s'entend mieux avec lui)
_Sour grapes make bitter wine_ ~ (la jalousie, le dépit rendent amer...)

Ce que je vois, c'est qu'on emploie une structure  _adj épithète du sujet + sujet + [verbe] + adj. attribut du COD + COD_ lorsque les deux adjectifs sont nécessaires au sens de la phrase.  On peut construire des phrases de la langue courante sur ce modèle ; on n'est pas limité aux proverbes.

Est-ce que ça aide ?  Je ne sais même pas si j'ai réussi à répondre à votre question !


----------



## janpol

c'est très clair, merci Jann.


----------



## tilt

jann said:


> [...]on n'a pas le choix lorsqu'on peut insérer (_to be_) dans la phrase, ou lorsqu'on emploi un pronom comme COD. Mais qu'en est-il pour des exemples où l'attribut du COD doit impérativement être postposé (ce sont encore de proverbes) :
> 
> _Good fences make good neighbors_ ~ (lorsqu'il y a une bonne petite clôture pour séparer son jardin de celui de son voisin, on s'entend mieux avec lui)
> _Sour grapes make bitter wine_ ~ (la jalousie, le dépit rendent amer...)


Quelle différence fais-tu entre ces exemples et les précédents, mis à par le fait que leur aspect proverbial a figé leur forme ?
Ne pourrait-on pas dire _Good fences make neighbors to be good _ou_ Sour grapes make wine__ to be bitter _?

J'ai dit tout à l'heure que je ressentais une nuance de sens selon le placement de l'adjectif, et ces exemples me renvoient à cette idée.
Peut-être que mon oreille et mon cerveau de francophone se trompent totalement, mais j'ai l'impression que _make _concerne une _création_ lorsque l'adjectif est antédéposé, alors qu'il évoque une _transformation_ sinon.
Est-ce que cette idée se défend, ou pas du tout ?


----------



## jann

> Ne pourrait-on pas dire _Good fences make neighbors to be good _ ou_ Sour grapes make wine__ to be bitter _?


Non, justement, je les ai mis à part parce qu'on ne peut pas insérer _to be_.  "_Make(s) COD to be + attribut_" n'est pas grammatical.  
(Vous pensiez peut-être à la structure _Make COD be + attribut_, qui marche très bien, mais qui n'a plus le même sens : ça veut dire "obliger COD à être + attribut")

Quant à l'attribut en position antéposée.... ce serait possible en ajoutant l'article défini (ce qui marcherait beaucoup mieux dans le 2e exemple que dans le 1er, d'ailleurs --> _sour grapes make *the* wine bitter_, mais là ce n'est plus un proverbe, il n'en reste que la signification au 1er degré). Et oui, dans ce cas, il y aurait peut-être une petite idée de transformation qui n'était pas là dans les phrases d'origine.  Mais quand même, toujours au 1er degré... si on fasait du vin avec du mauvais raisin, ce ne serait pas vraiment que ces raisins "transformaient" le vin... alors j'hésite.  Et j'ai du mal à voir une création dans l'expression _many hands make light work_. 

UPDATE :

Je réfléchis à cette idée de changement de nuance.  Prenons un exemple qui n'est pas un proverbe.
_
Good benefits make happy workers. _
C'est une vérité générale : lorsqu'un ouvrier a de bons avantages sociaux grâce à son employeur (assurance santé, vacances, etc), il est content.

_Good benefits make the workers happy._
C'est un constat : l'une des choses qui contribuent au bon moral des ouvriers concernés (dans une certaine usine, etc) est la qualité ou le nombre des avantages sociaux proposés par l'entreprise.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour, je crois que j'ai compris, mais il me semble que l'explication grammaticale est incorrecte.
Dans l'exemple :



jann said:


> _Good benefits make happy workers. _
> .


 
Happy n'est pas du tout un attribut du COD, c'est un simple épithète.

Dans "computers make life easy", "easy" n'est pas un épithète, c'est un attribut du COD.

En anglais, la différence entre épithète du COD et attribut du COD est marquée par la place de cet adjectif.

En français, la place est tout aussi importante,
Les bons comptes font les bons amis (épithète) / Les ordinateurs rendent la vie plus facile (attribut),
Et il faut noter que dans le cas d'un attribut, on DOIT utiliser le verbe "rendre" ou lieu du verbe "faire"


----------



## janpol

La limite  entre "épithète" et "attribut du cod" est souvent ténue (et même impossible à établir avec des exemples "free context"), des phrases qui ont apparemment la même structure peuvent ne pas être identiques du point de vue de la fonction de l'adjectif. Le passage par la pronominalisation est souvent éclairant :
1) il mange la viande rouge.
2) il conduit la voiture rouge.

1) il la mange rouge. (rouge = attr. du COD)
2) il la conduit rouge * = phrase irrecevable (rouge = épithète)

ceci dit dans la phrase 1, "rouge" pourrait aussi être épithète, c'est le conntexte qui permet de faire la différence :
-  comment mange-t-il la viande ? Il la mange rouge. (attr. du COD)
- dans le plat, il y avait de la viande rouge et de la viande très cuite, laquelle mange-t-il ? Il mange la viande rouge = épithète. 
Dans la phrase 2, par contre, "rouge" ne peut être qu'épithète.
Prenons un autre exemple : il est évident que si, pour me justifier, je dis au flic qui m'arrête "j'ai vu le feu vert", "vert" ne peut être qu'attribut du COD.
En français, dans certains cas, l'adj attribut du COD peut être anté ou postposé : la phrase : "les ordinateurs rendent plus facile la vie" me semble recevable.

Tu dis, Fred, qu'en anglais, la place de l'adjectif permet de faire la distinction. D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'était vrai pour les exemples (donnés par Jann) où l'on pouvait ajouter (to be), ça ne l'était pas pour les formes figées (les dictons).


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> En français, dans certains cas, l'adj attribut du COD peut être anté ou postposé : la phrase : "les ordinateurs rendent plus facile la vie" me semble recevable.


 
C'est vrai, l'usage du verbe "rendre" indique très bien qu'il s'agit d'un attribut



janpol said:


> Tu dis, Fred, qu'en anglais, la place de l'adjectif permet de faire la distinction. D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'était vrai pour les exemples (donnés par Jann) où l'on pouvait ajouter (to be), ça ne l'était pas pour les formes figées (les dictons).


Je ne prétends rien pour l'anglais!
Il me semble que c'est ce que Jann avait voulu dire...


----------



## jann

Fred_C said:
			
		

> Happy n'est pas du tout un attribut du COD, c'est un simple épithète.


  Je suis d'accord avec janpol (et avec la décision de Fred_C dans le post n°11) que le mot _heureux_ est bien un attribut du COD dans la version française de la phrase : _De bons avantages sociaux rendent les ouvriers contents._ Il est toujours difficile de parler de la grammaire anglaise avec le mots de la grammaire française (et vice versa!).  

Cela dit, je vois bien une différence entre les phrases suivantes en anglais, j'ai vu le parallel avec l'attribut français, et j'ai donc fini par parler de ça en termes d' _attribut du COD.  _Comparez :

_Good benefits make *good* workers.
_Good benefits do not make/render/create/etc workers.  The sentence is meaningless if you omit the second "good."  I was therefore willing to call this an _attribut du COD_, even though I think we would call this adjective "predicative" or even an "object predicative" in English.  

_She can make a *good* cake.
_She is capable of making a cake.  What kind of cake?  A good one.  Some detail is lost, but the sentence is still meaningful if you omit the word "good."  Obviously the adjective serves a different function here, like an _épithète_.  Actually, I think we call this adjective "attributive" in English.

Does that help?


----------



## Fred_C

jann said:


> Je suis d'accord avec janpol (et avec la décision de Fred_C dans le post n°11) que le mot _heureux_ est bien un attribut du COD dans la version française de la phrase : _De bons avantages sociaux rendent les ouvriers contents._ Il est toujours difficile de parler de la grammaire anglaise avec le mots de la grammaire française (et vice versa!).
> 
> Cela dit, je vois bien une différence entre les phrases suivantes en anglais, j'ai vu le parallel avec l'attribut français, et j'ai donc fini par parler de ça en termes d' _attribut du COD. _Comparez :
> 
> _Good benefits make *good* workers._
> Good benefits to not make/render/create/etc workers. The sentence is meaningless if you omit the second "good." I was therefore willing to call this an _attribut du COD_, even though I think we would call this adjective "predicative" or even an "object predicative" in English.
> 
> _She can make a *good* cake._
> She is capable of making a cake. What kind of cake? A good one. Some detail is lost, but the sentence is still meaningful if you omit the word "good." Obviously the adjective serves a different function here, like an _épithète_. Actually, I think we call this adjective "attributive" in English.
> 
> Does that help?


 

Je vois.
Les catégories "prédicatives" et "attributives" sont donc deux catégories d'adjectifs épithètes. La distinction "épithète" / "attribut" concerne un autre aspect de la fonction des adjectifs : La différence est simple : Si l'adjectif est lié au substantif sans l'intermédiaire d'un verbe (comme dans "a good cake"), alors il s'agit d'un épithète. Et on peut alors se demander si cet épithète est attributif ou prédicatif, mais cette différence est d'ordre sémantique, et non fonctionnelle.

Si l'adjectif est lié au substantif par l'action du verbe : comme dans : "Le feu, je l'ai vu rouge", (où l'adjectif "rouge" est associé au feu, par la vision du sujet), alors il est attribut, et dans ce cas, la distinction "attributive/prédicative" n'a pas lieu d'être, je crois.


----------



## jann

janpol said:
			
		

> Les catégories "prédicatives" et "attributives" sont donc deux catégories d'adjectifs épithètes. [...]


Fred_C, est-ce que vous parlez du français ou de l'anglais ?  J'ai l'impression que vous parlez de l'anglais, et je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord.

Je comprends parfaitement la distinction entre l'adjectif attribut du COD et l'adjectif épithète du COD _en français_.  Comme vous le dites, en français, si l'adjectif est lié au substantif sans l'intermédiaire d'un verbe, alors il s'agit d'un épithète

En revanche, concernant _the predicative adjective _anglais : pour moi, cet adjectif n'est point un épithète dans le sens français du terme.  Vous dites vous-même que l'adjectif lié au substantif sans l'intérmédiare d'un verbe est un épithète... mais il y a bien un verb pour relier _the predicative adjective_ au COD en anglais !  C'est donc un attribut, pour appliquer le terme français, et pas un épithète...

_ Happy workers enjoy good benefits.  = _les ouvriers contents profitent de bons avantages sociaux
--> Happy est un épithète du sujet dans le sens français du term = _an attributive adjective_
--> Good est un épithète du COD dans le sens français du term = _an attributive adjective_

_ Good benefits make the workers happy / Good benefits make happy workers = _de bons avantages sociaux rendent les ouvriers contents.
--> Happy est un attribut du COD dans le sens français du term = _a predicative adjective_
--> Good est un épithète du sujet dans le sens français du term = _an attributive adjective

_
Concernant "_She makes a good cake_"  = Elle sait faire un bon gâteau.  
Si le verbe _make_ servait à lié "good" et "cake", alors on écrirait _She makes a cake good_, et ça voudrait dire qu'elle prend une mauvaise pâte et la tranforme en bon gâteau.  Ce n'est pas du tout ça le sens de la phrase d'origine, car en fait, le verbe _make _ne relie que le sujet et l'object.  L'adjectif n'est donc pas relié au COD par un verbe, c'est donc un épithète et pas un attribut dans le sens français de ces termes.


----------



## janpol

J'avais cru trouver une grande parenté entre l'attribut du COD français et son homologue anglais, entre l'épithète anglaise et sa soeur française et voilà que mes illusions tombent...
"les ouvriers contents profitent de bons avantages sociaux" : je ne comprends pas bien le sens de cette phrase : je vois là un rapport cause-conséquence que la phrase n'exprime pas de façon explicite : ils sont contents parce qu'ils profitent de...   
Telle qu'elle est écrite, cette phrase pourrait permettre d'imaginer que les ouvriers d'humeur maussade ne bénéficient pas de bons avantages : pour les punir d'être de mauvaise humeur, on ne leur accorde pas les avantages dont bénéficient leurs camarades hilares ! 
Je comprendrais mieux cette phrase si "contents" était entre deux virgules : une épithète détachée, une mise en apposition, la terminologie varie d'une grammaire à l'autre.
De toute façon, la structure de cette phrase est simple : un groupe nominal sujet, un verbe, un CO. Il se trouve que le sujet et le CO sont "enrichis" au moyen d'épithètes sans lesquels la phrase demeurerait grammaticale : "les ouvriers profitent d'avantages."  L'épithète, mot "ajouté mais pas indispensable" joue pleinement son rôle... Je suis surpris par les termes "épithète du sujet", "épithète du CO" car le rôle de l'épithète est le même que celle-ci soit accolée au sujet ou au CO.
Passons au dessert : le gâteau...
She makes a good cake = la traduction de "makes" (sait faire) m'étonne... encore que... si le gâteau qu'elle fait est bon, on peut penser que son savoir-faire y est pour quelque chose.
Ceci dit, "good" est incontestablement une épithète : elle fait un gâteau et ce gâteau est bon.
She makes a cake good = elle réussit un bon gâteau avec de la mauvaise pâte, dites-vous... Je pense que je dirais plutôt : elle a fait un gâteau raté et, une fois ce gâteau fait, elle a ajouté du rhum et de la chantilly qui l'ont amélioré, rendu mangeable, bon, même peut-être. 
Bref, je pense qu'on est d'accord pour dire que "good" est incontestablement un attribut du COD. Je ne crois pas que l'on soit très loin de "many hands..." : sans son intervention, le gâteau resterait immangeable. Dans l'exemple de ce fil, un nombre réduit de mains rendent le travail pénible mais si quelques autres mains viennent... prêter main forte, ça change tout... 
Et puis, je peux pronominaliser : elle le rend/fait bon... Beaucoup de mains le rendent léger.
Imaginons que le travail consiste à se mettre à plusieurs pour porter des objets plus ou moins lourds : si "make" ne reliait pas "many hands" à "light", cela voudrait dire que le patron de l'entreprise ordonne à peu d'ouvriers de s'associer pour porter une charge très lourde et à de nombreux ouvriers de porter ensemble un objet léger, ce serait évidemment contraire à la logique.


----------



## Fred_C

jann said:


> Fred_C, est-ce que vous parlez du français ou de l'anglais ? J'ai l'impression que vous parlez de l'anglais, et je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord.


 
J'essaye de parler des deux langues : 
Votre opposition prédicative/attributive est TRÈS intéressante, et j'essaye de l'appliquer au français, où je pense qu'elle s'applique effectivement.

La phrase "Les bons comptes font les bons amis" fait intervenir deux fois l'adjectif "bon". Le premier est attributif,  au sens où vous l'avez défini, n'est-ce pas? (car la précision que les comptes sont bons est facultative)et le second est prédicatif, au sens où vous l'avez défini. (Car il est absolument nécessaire que les amis soient bons pour que la phrase ait un sens).

  Je dis que pourtant, ces deux adjectifs sont tous les deux épithètes.
Je pense que la distinction épithète/attribut s'opère sur un autre plan que la distinction attributif/prédicatif.
La première est d'ordre fonctionnel (au sens de la fonction grammaticale)
La seconde est d'ordre "sémantique" où plutôt "logique", à mon sens.

Vous dites ensuite que dans la phrase : "Good benefits make workers happy", l'adjectif "happy" est prédicatif. 
Je suis d'accord avec vous. Mais je dis qu'il est en plus attribut du COD.

 Il semble que tous les adjectifs attributs du COD soient de nature prédicative, qu'en pensez-vous?


 Si je l'ai bien comprise, cette distinction "attributive/prédicative" m'amène à une réflexion :
Dans la phrase "les bons comptes font les bons amis", si on remplace les adjectifs "bons" par des propositions relatives, on obtient :
"Les comptes qui sont bons font des amis qui soient bons".
Et je remarque que le subjonctif semble s'imposer dans les subordonnées prédicatives, alors que l'indicatif semble demeurer dans les subordonnées attributives. 

Si c'est vrai, ce serait une grande découverte!
Il faudra vérifier cela....


----------



## tilt

Fred_C said:


> Si je l'ai bien comprise, cette distinction "attributive/prédicative" m'amène à une réflexion :
> Dans la phrase "les bons comptes font les bons amis", si on remplace les adjectifs "bons" par des propositions relatives, on obtient :
> "Les comptes qui sont bons font des amis qui soient bons".
> Et je remarque que le subjonctif semble s'imposer dans les subordonnées prédicatives, alors que l'indicatif semble demeurer dans les subordonnées attributives.
> 
> Si c'est vrai, ce serait une grande découverte!
> Il faudra vérifier cela....


Le subjonctif, ici, me dérange.
_Les comptes qui sont bons font des amis qui sont bons _me semble bien plus correct.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> Le subjonctif, ici, me dérange.
> _Les comptes qui sont bons font des amis qui sont bons _me semble bien plus correct.


 

L'usage du subjonctif dans les relatives tendant à disparaître dans beaucoup de régions de France, il est difficile de rencontrer des gens qui ont l'intuition juste quant à la question de savoir si on doit l'employer ou non.
Je ne suis pas très sûr non plus.


----------



## janpol

les bons comptes font les bons amis...
1) Les comptes font les amis ?
2) Les comptes font les bons amis ?
3) Les bons comptes font les amis ?
Je serais tenté de dire que c'est le "bons" de "amis" qui est facultatif (les amis se doivent d'être bons, sinon sont-ce des amis ? Les comptes peuvent être entachés d'erreurs, approximatifs etc...)
Je vois les deux adj.comme épithètes (avec une hésitation pour le second...)
Quant à la trasformation "phrase simple/phrase complexe", ce dicton est présenté comme une telle certitude que je mettrais les deux verbes à l'indicatif.


----------

